# All aluminum recurve



## pbear175 (Feb 10, 2012)

This is not a classified ad offering a sale, it's just to get the information out about this bow and hopefully finding the right home for it. Maybe a personal collector, a museum, I don't know where it should go.

I have an all aluminum recurve that I believe is from Grimes Archery sometime in the 1950's. I do not have a place for it and was wondering if anybody out there could help me find the right home for it.

From what I have been able to find out, this is not a bow to be shot. Apparently the aluminum fatigues and fails which could cause injury.

Let's see if we can find the right home for this piece of history.

The limbs are green and all aluminum, the riser is bare aluminum that shows its age well.


----------



## dan in mi (Dec 17, 2009)

That does not look like any Grimes riser I have seen. The bolts are side by side and there is a 1/4 -5/16 rubber plug for the shelf.


----------



## pbear175 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the input. Any idea what it might be? I would still like to find a place for it.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

What about the Pope & Young Museum in Chatfield,MN?


----------

